# Ongoing diarrhea problem



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Here I am again and I need some help.

Last week two three week old boys had diarrhea. I had the vet come out and check on them, did fecal testing. Nothing was found (coccid... or worm eggs). We took them off milk and did electrolyt/gatorade and then slowly added milk back in with some yogurt mixed in and probios in the morning. One goat - fine no problems within a day or two. The other goat - won't get better. He is running, playing, happy to eat, jumps, everything - still has diarrhea (green runny kind). Now - yesterday I go back out and the 2nd goat that got better quicker has diarrhea again. Last week I did the Di-Methox med for a week. I wormed everyone this weekend (in case the vet missed the eggs or there weren't eggs in her sample). 

I'm not sure what to do. They have been getting Kao-Pectin since Saturday (3 times a day). 

They are eating hay. There are 6 babies total and only these 2 are having problems. 

Tonia


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Give us the specific diet they are getting.


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

Before the diarrhea started:

Carolyn's milk recipe three times a day (am, 3 - 4 pm, and 9 pm) about 16 ounces. Free choice hay (alfalfa) and Sweet cob (free choice). There is some grass in their pen but not much.

Tonia


----------



## rtdoyer (May 6, 2010)

I guess it just boggles me that one goat (in a group of 6) can have this go on for a week - be just fine - except for the diarrhea. Why is no one else getting this? Do I have a lactose intolerant goat? 

I want to go back to the vet and say "Help" but it was obvious from my visit with the vet that they really don't know of anything else to do. The vet said they could send the sample to WSU for viral testing. You can't give antibiotics for a virus though. 

I heard someone say (goat person in town) that his intesting might be permanently damaged now and he could have problems long term because of this. 

Tonia


----------



## sweetgoatmama (Dec 10, 2008)

If they are still getting that much milk they sure don't need alfalfa and grain also. Cut them clear off and just give grass hay with the milk and see if that doesn't stop it. It probably won't cause any damage long term unless he is not up to date on his CD shots.


----------

